# Head or shoulder?



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2010)

I always go for a head shot mainly because tracking on our swamp is tough going and you don't mess up much meat that way.  A couple of years ago, I shot one running right in the shoulder with my .270 at 100 yards.  It spun the 200+lb hog around, but it got right up and kept going.  No blood trail at all and it's one the few hogs I've ever lost.    Then again I shot a 125 lb hog right through the lungs and it only ran 10 yards.


----------



## Darrenmd (Oct 11, 2010)

When possible....HEAD.... The last one I got was 152lbs and did not take a step....

Both of these hogs (profile pic and picture) one shot behind the ear .... didn't even take a step....


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 11, 2010)

I have only taken a few non lung shots. Most were done w/ the hog staring me down, or i was close enough to neck shoot into the base of the skull.
My Inlaw was determined to kill one w/ his 243 and shot one at ??60 yards or so in the shoulder and we never found it.
I did shoot one in the lung and had it high tail it leaving no blood trail. I found it the next week and fat seemed to block the exit hole.
This shield seems to vary according to diet. I shot plenty out of the salt marsh and they do not have it as massive as inland hogs I've killed.
cw


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2010)

I had some come up on me right a dusk on a firebreak coming up out of the swamp.  The biggest was facing me and I put a headshot on it- barely.  The bullet just skimmed the head and the shock is what killed it.  It was only about 10 yards away and as i walked up, it had one last kick left and scared the daylights out of me.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess you have to find out what you feel most confident with........I am usually hunting with a .22 mag(Small Game Season) and I have had much better luck puncturing a Lung/heart.....the only way I am taking a head shot is well, "Head-On"

The last pig I shot got hit a little high and back, but punctured the lung and he only went maybe 10-15 yards.......during the same firestorm I shot another pig somewhere in the face/neck area.  We followed a good blood trail for about 100 yards.........then there was a good rubbing area on the ground and the blood trail stopped right there

For me, surely a Lung/heart shot, NO DOUBT!


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 11, 2010)

Head shot.. dont want to waste any meat...


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 11, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> man that chick in your avatar is absolutely hot!!!



don't mind him ...he just got back into his swing

my grandfather always did it between the eye and ear..or right behind the ear with a .22..not .22mag.  i have taken quartering shots with a .45-70 right behind the front shoulder and it exit the opposing ham...watched it spin around 4 times..almost sit down..then bolt 25-30 into the thickest stuff around...both ways have their ups and downs


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 11, 2010)

Head shot if u wanna eat. Shoulder shot if you wanna mount.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 11, 2010)

Love hitting them right behind the ear with my trusty 30-30 Marlin...DRT every time.  I have seen a few hogs dissappear with shoulder shots...blood trail ends up going dry and still no sign of them.


----------



## The Termite (Oct 11, 2010)

Head Shot save as much meat as possible!  My brother in law cleans all of mine for me and he is much happier after a head shot, so head shots for me!  They never take another step!


----------



## deadend (Oct 11, 2010)

Most of the hogs I hunt are moving constantly making ethical headshots iffy.  I'd much rather shoot vitals with a real gun.


----------



## douglasgerlach (Oct 11, 2010)

I like to take head shots when I can, but end up takin mostly chest shots.  I only pig hunt with a .22 mag or a bow (WMA's), so I feel a little to undergunned on big hogs to take chest shots or frontal head shots, but behind the ear does just fine.  Up to 100 lbs, though, a heart shot (have to wait til they step foward with their near leg and put it in the crease) does just fine.


----------



## cb1967 (Oct 11, 2010)

shot a monster sow right in the side of the head last year and saw dust fly. she squealed and shook her head like crazy, then took off. tracked her for about a quarter mile then the blood stopped just like she turned it off. still aint found that hog. just wasn't my day i guess.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 11, 2010)

deadend said:


> Most of the hogs I hunt are moving constantly making ethical headshots iffy.  I'd much rather shoot vitals with a real gun.



it will give you an ut oh stare right before it bolts...but you need to already be squeezing ...kinda the same as a moving deer


----------



## scottja (Oct 12, 2010)

I take head shots when close enough, but I have only had 1 run in the past year from a shoulder shot from the 308. I'm only shooting 150gr SP's but they almost always shatter the near shoulder and often spoil the opposite one meat wise.  Any significant caliber at under 100 meters will likely destroy both shoulders. As mentioned, if you are shooting for meat, head shot, for mount, shoulder shot. 

What kills me is how many guys I see gut shoot em. I realize the vitals are small and forward, but they smell bad enough already without shooting the guts!


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 12, 2010)

Taz...I have only shot one big sow with my shotty using rifled slug at probably about 25 yards at the shoulder perfectly broadside.  She flipped over, feet kicking into the air and then played possum on me.  Thought she was dead.  Walked up to about 10 yards from her and she jumped up and hauled out with afterburners.  I stood there like an idiot with my drop jaw wondering what just happened instead of drawing another bead to shoot her again.  There was no blood where she laid.  It was that day I said never again.....all my shots have been ear/neck shots to this day and I haven't lost one since and also.......I love smoking those shoulders for pulled pork, no damaged meat.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 12, 2010)

TazD said:


> Really. A rifled slug at 25yds. Any I have used would of destroyed both shoulders and she wouldn't be playing possum. I have shot hundreds of hogs this way, and haven't lost any. Only lost lung shot hogs. Use the Winchester 385 Partitions or the Hornandy SST 300, and they won't play possum next time, I promise!



That is why i stood there like an idiot, lol.  Of course......not having been able to retrieve the hog.....shot placement is in question.  I hung up the shotty and went to Wally world and bought the 30-30 Marlin lever action and loving it.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2010)

TazD said:


> Really. A rifled slug at 25yds. Any I have used would of destroyed both shoulders and she wouldn't be playing possum. I have shot hundreds of hogs this way, and haven't lost any. Only lost lung shot hogs. Use the Winchester 385 Partitions or the Hornandy SST 300, and they won't play possum next time, I promise!



i don't understand it either...the copper plated 00 Hornady has is good too and out to about 50yds...and those Dixie Tri-Ball made down around y'all are too...they will make a clean pass through at 50 yds.



WolfPack said:


> That is why i stood there like an idiot, lol.  Of course......not having been able to retrieve the hog.....shot placement is in question.  I hung up the shotty and went to Wally world and bought the 30-30 Marlin lever action and loving it.



that was a good choice...i just like the bigger bores.. .45-70 and .444...but again poor shot placement will have the  same result


----------



## vonnick52 (Oct 13, 2010)

Headshots for me  

 .300 Weatherby with 165 grain SST


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

Sometimes I like head shots,sometimes neck shots,sometimes shoulders,and sometimes lung..Just whatever I feel like..Just remember those big boars seal back up with shoulder and lung shots alot of times,making tracking hard..


----------



## JeffJLH (Oct 17, 2010)

I always shoot for the spine between the head and neck. Your targer is about the size of an open hand. Havent had to track one since I started doing this. Tried to upload a pic but the computer wont do it.       Take a look at this.              http://www.texasboars.com/anatomy.html


----------



## Designasaurus (Oct 17, 2010)

We always try for just behind the head (neck) so we don't have to chase them down.  They seem to kick forever with head shots but don't move if you get them in the neck.  Not that hard of a shot even if they are running - they don't jump like deer.


----------



## Louis843 (Oct 21, 2010)

I always like to take my time and go for a headshot.  A shoulder shot is better than blowing the snout off of a moving pig, but when they stand still for a second, i try to put the crosshairs within a few inches of the ear.

Example #1.   Hog on the right!!


----------



## deuce1 (Oct 22, 2010)

*whatever*

turkey hunting this past year i walked up into a herd of hogs and mama walked to with in 6 yards she took a load of # 6 in the head she dropped in her tracks an one of her young'ns ran at me dropped her at 8 yards


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 27, 2010)

deuce1 said:


> turkey hunting this past year i walked up into a herd of hogs and mama walked to with in 6 yards she took a load of # 6 in the head she dropped in her tracks an one of her young'ns ran at me dropped her at 8 yards



I prefer a Lung/heart shot, But that is SWEET right there!!


----------



## Tadpole23 (Nov 3, 2010)

im not a expert on shot placement but what i do works if the hog is close up try for the head but you have to be comfort shootin to go for the head. the easyest shot that will drop any size hog is 5 inches from the of the back right above the shoulder. most time they dont even kick. shooting at long range 250 plus yards i dont go for the head stay at he top of the shoulder and let it fly


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the whole armour plated shoulder thing is more of a myth created by bowhunters.  Ive killed probably a dozen with the same mid shoulder shot i use on deer.  Ive shot them with a shotgun in the head, 22s in the heart lungs and head, and right through that plate on there shoulder with a .308, 30-30, 243, .50 cal muzzleloader and a 44mag.  (that one only grazed the plate).  Anyway i havnt lost one yet, and most are DRT with the mid shoulder shot.  It breaks em down.


----------



## atwenterprise (Nov 11, 2010)

We try for head shots mostly. But behind the ear is good also. We have been killing the heck out of em on deer stands. But, I will always shoot them anywhere I can hit them, especially if running. I try to shoot the whole dang sounder group. If it's a big boar, I just shoot to knock it down and don't stop shooting until he ain't moving. Then always walk up and kick em to make sure they are dead. Just don't kick the head too hard cause their head is harder than your foot.


----------

